# Planung eines Schwimmteiches



## Alex_S (6. Feb. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu hier im Forum bin, möchte ich mich zunächst kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Alex und ich wohne mit meiner Familie seit knapp zehn Jahren im eigenen Haus mit sehr großem Garten. Der Wunsch nach einem großen Teich bzw. Biotop war schon immer da, doch zunächst mussten die Außenanlagen fertiggestellt werden, die Kinder waren noch zu klein und das Geld wurde an anderer Stelle dringender benötigt.

Im vergangenen Jahr wurden die Überlegungen und Gedanken immer konkreter und so habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet und fleißig verschiedene Teichbaudokumentationen sowie weitere Beiträge studiert. An dieser Stelle bereits VIELEN DANK! Jeder hat natürlich seine eigenen Vorstellungen und Geschmäcker, doch die Informationen hier haben mich an vielen Stellen inspiriert und deutlich weitergebracht als irgendeine Richtlinie oder ein Einzelbeitrag im Netz! Ganz große Klasse, was hier an Informationen zusammengetragen wurde!
Außerdem haben wir drei Teichbauer aus der Region gebeten, ihre fachliche Meinung zum Thema Schwimmteich abzugeben und auch gerne ein Angebot zu erstellen. Außer einer Firma hat leider keiner überhaupt nur ein Angebot abgegeben und das einzige Angebot war deutlich über unserer Preisvorstellung. Somit war der Entschluss gefasst, das Ganze nach Möglichkeit in Eigenregie anzugehen.

Ich selbst bin Bauingenieur, würde mich als handwerklich durchaus begabt einschätzen und wir haben auch die gesamten Außenanlagen sowie einen großen Teil unseres Hauses in Eigenregie erstellt. Dass solch ein Projekt nicht in einem Monat und auch nicht ohne fremde Hilfe zu stemmen ist, ist mir natürlich bewusst. Ich denke hier insbesondere an einen Tiefbauer zum Aushub und Modellierung der Teichbaugrube oder an die Helfer beim Einbringen der Teichfolie.

Da wir Freude an der Natur haben und ein Schwimmteich sicher die größte Zeit des Jahres nicht zum Schwimmen genutzt wird, wollen wir einen Teich, welcher eher auch ein Biotop darstellt (also auch Lurche, __ Frösche, __ Libellen oder sonstiges Getier Lebensraum findet), als ein Pool. Daher soll es nun ein Schwimmteich Typ III werden. Also ein Teich, in dem man schwimmen kann, mit Skimmer (und Bodenabläufen) sowie mechanischer und biologischer Aufbereitung. Mechanische Aufbereitung im separaten Filter und biologisch im Filter, wie auch im durchströmten Substratfilter im Teich.

Als Größe haben wir uns ca. 100 m² vorgestellt, wobei hier etwa ein Drittel auf den Regenerationsbereich entfällt. Wasserentnahme soll durch einen Skimmer sowie zwei Bodenabläufe erfolgen. Der Filter wird ein separates, gemauertes Becken (ca. 4m Länge x 1m Breite).

Schwimmteich:
Der Teich soll eine eher längliche Form haben, ca. 15,5 m lang und ca. 7 m breit. Schwimmbereich sind hiervon etwa 11 x 5 m. Der langsam durchströmte Substratfilter hat eine Fläche von ca. 12 m², der restliche Regenerationsbereich ca. 20 m². Über dem Filter wird eine Holzterrasse erstellt mit entsprechenden Wartungsöffnungen. An einer Längsseite des Teichs soll eine große und breite Treppe in den Teich hineinführen. Der Schwimmbereich hat an den Rändern eine Tiefe von 1,20 m, an den beiden Bodenabläufen 1,80 m.
Umlaufend um den Schwimmbereich möchte ich noch eine ca. 60 cm tiefe Stufe ausbilden. Dies soll einem unbeabsichtigten Fallen in den Tiefbereich vorbeugen. Man muss also zunächst durch einen Bereich mit Wasserpflanzen, bevor die 60-cm-Stufe kommt und erst danach wird das Wasser tief. Dies bringt eine zusätzliche Sicherheit für Kinder aus dem Familien- oder Freundeskreis, welche noch nicht schwimmen können, weiter hat man aber auch aus dem Schwimmbereich heraus umlaufend einen nicht so tiefen Bereich ohne Pflanzen. Falls man hier mal einen Krampf oder ähnliches hat, ist man schnell im flachen Wasser.
Der Teich soll mit Ausnahme der Holzterrasse und des Einstieges einen umlaufenden Pflanzbereich haben. Dies soll eine einigermaßen naturnahe Optik bringen und insgesamt eher als Biotop wahrgenommen werden – nicht als Pool.

Filter:
Im Filter soll zunächst ein Raum zur Sedimentation angeordnet werden. Dem schließen sich einige Filtermatten an (von grob nach fein). Dann folgt eine biologische Aufbereitung, was das genau sein soll, weiß ich noch nicht… Anschließend wird das Wasser über Drainagerohre mit Filterstrümpfen der Pumpenkammer zugeführt. Hier wäre mein Wunsch ein Luftheber. Anschließend gelangt das gereinigte Wasser über vier Leitungen DN 100 zurück in den Substratfilter bzw. in den Schwimmbereich.

Ich habe dem Beitrag einige Pläne (Grundrisse und Schnitte von Teich und Filter) beigefügt, die viele weitere Details beschreiben und mehr sagen, als man schreiben kann…

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn der ein oder andere seine Meinung zu meinen Vorstellungen kundtun würde. Ich freue mich sehr über konstruktive Bemerkungen, gerne auch Kritik, sofern ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle falsche Vorstellungen habe. Außerdem werde ich mich bestimmt noch zu weiteren Detailfragen melden.

Vielen Dank vorab,

Alex


----------



## Alex_S (6. Feb. 2021)

Ups, eigentlich wollte ich das Thema unter "*Schwimmteiche und Naturpools*" erstellen... Hier ist es vielleicht nicht ganz an der richtigen Stelle.
Kann man den Beitrag irgendwie verschieben? Ich möchte jetzt nicht den gleichen Beitrag an anderer Stelle nochmals einstellen.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## anz111 (6. Feb. 2021)

Servus Alex!

Also ich finde den Plan erstmal total gelungen. Genauso würde ich das umsetzen. Schaut erstens sehr professionell aus und ist auch gut so umsetzbar. 
Ich habe die 60 cm Stufe weggelassen, da sie für meinen Geschmack wenig bringt, vor allem kaum Sicherheit. Was man mit so einer Stufe machen kann ist sehr schöne Seerosen darauf zu pflanzen bzw. andere Wasserpflanzen die Tiefe brauchen. Für einen 100 m2 Teich dürfte jedoch die Filterung mit dem Filterbecken völlig ausreichen. 

Super!

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Alex und herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum.

Dein Konzept ist gut, es gibt eventuell noch eine Verbesserung.
Pflanzen Filter und auch Regeneration Filter sollten auch mit Luft versorgt werden.
Im Reg. Filter sorgt der eingeführte Sauerstoff für eine Bakterien Vielfalt.
Im Pflanzen Filter wird die eingeführte Luft auch CO2 mit einbringen, das wiederum gut für die Photosynthese der Pflanzen gut ist.


----------



## Alex_S (6. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

Danke für die sehr positive Rückmeldung. Ich denke, die 60cm-Stufe werde ich belassen. Die Idee mit der Bepflanzung finde ich gut. Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen... Vielleicht könnte ich hier in Teilbereichen so etwas wie Taschen ausbilden, damit sich das Substrat nicht in den Tiefenbereich verabschiedet. Ich denke oder hoffe auch, dass die Filterung ohne Fischbesatz ausreicht. Für die natürliche Optik wäre dein Vorschlag sicher zuträglich.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Alex_S (6. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ron,

meinst Du mit “Regeneration Filter“ den nicht gezielt durchströmen Pflanzenring um den Teich? Der durchströmte Substratfilter erhält sicher durch den Luftheber ausreichend CO2. Weiter bekommt der Filter auch Rückläufe direkt in den Schwimmteich. Also auch hier wieder CO2 vom Luftheber. Wie soll ich in die Wasser-Randbepflanzung gezielt CO2 bringen?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Alex_S (16. Feb. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder einige Fragen. Es geht um den tiefen Pumpensumpf für den Luftheber sowie das Substrat für Regenerationszone und Substratfilter.

*Pumpensumpf Luftheber*
Ich habe oben einen Schnitt durch den Filterschacht beigefügt. Dieser soll im Großen und Ganzen aus einem gemauerten Becken mit Bodenplatte bestehen, welches mit Folie ausgekleidet wird. Dies ist auch schon mein Problem! Der Luftheber funktioniert ja nur sinnvoll bei einer ausreichenden Wassertiefe. Daher will ich ein 1 Meter KG-Rohr als Pumpensumpf verwenden. Der Rest des Filters wird nur 1,25 m tief gemauert.
Wie kann ich die Folie (1,5 mm EPDM, alternativ auch PVC) an das KG-Rohr andichten?
Ich hatte im Forum irgendwo mal einen ähnlichen Luftheberschacht gesehen. Da war allerdings der gesamte Schacht mit Glasfaser ausgekleidet... Weiß jemand, wie so etwas funktioniert oder hat jemand so etwas bereits umgesetzt?
*
Substrate für Regenerationszone und Substratfilter*
In der aktuellen FLL-Richtlinie für private Schwimmteiche sind lediglich Korngrößenbereiche angegeben.
Für die *Regenerationszone *(bepflanzt, nicht gezielt durchströmt) soll eine Korngröße _*≤ 8 mm*_ verwendet werden. Dies bei einer Einbaustärke von 10 bis 30 cm.
Für den *Substratfilter* (langsam durchströmt) soll eine Korngröße *≤ 16 mm* verwendet werden. Bei einer Einbaustärke von 40 cm. Der Substratfilter soll auch wieder bepflanzt werden, dann kommt also nochmals Substrat entsprechend des Regenerationsbereiches drauf.
Nun meine Frage: Welches Substrat kann ich hierfür verwenden?
Geht für den Regenerationsbereich einfacher Pflastersplit 2/5 mm? Ich habe auch schon von Sand-Lehm Gemisch gelesen mit einer leichten Deckschicht, dass nichts aufgewirbelt wird. Geht für den Substratfilter (unten) Kies 8/16?

Ich möchte mich wenn möglich auf gängige Liefermassen beschränken. "Exotische" Baustoffe sind je nach Region schwer zu beschaffen und gleichzeitig meist teuer...

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## samorai (16. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, Alex!
Jetzt habe ich mir den  Filter nochmal sehr genau angesehen und ich glaube es ist Wunschdenken oder die einzelnen Komponenten (Kammern) würden dich nicht glücklich machen, da steckt ein haufen manuelle arbeit drin (säubern jeden 1. oder 3. Tag).
Das geht auch leichter zB. mit Bürsten.
Aber ich erklär dir mal woran der Filter hapert;
Als erstes werden die PP-Matten dicht sein und wenn du nicht aufpasst oder einen Überlauf mit ein baust läuft der erste Filter im Urlaub schon mal über.
Der zweite Filter könnte funktionieren aber die Anströmung ist denkbar schlecht, richtiges anströmen von Biofiltern mit __ Hel-x oder anderen Biomedien erfolgt am besten aus 30 cm tiefe aus der mitte herraus nach oben. Die Beutel oder Säcke sind falsch, freie beweglichkeit für einen Austausch der Medien unter sich bringt viel mehr Bakterienbewuchs auf allen Medien gleichzeitig da sich die Medien in den Beuteln nicht großartig bewegen können.
Jetzt zu der Strumpf Sache : Reinigung ca alle 4 bis 6 Stunden auch Nachts oder Überlauf schaffen.
Zu den Lufthebern, da mische ich mich nicht ein, kann aber sagen die könnte man auch als *U Form *gestalten aus der vorigen Kammer vom Boden herraus. aber das ist Ansichtssache.

Zum Reg. Bereich,; Warum nochmal Splitt oben drauf? Für eine bessere Kanalbildung? 
Ein Filter muss nicht alles in einem Umlauf herraus hohlen, kann er auch garnicht, er muss sich erstmal aufbauen und dazu bedarf es einen Biofilm an Steinen und Folie, 
Der allseits schöne grüne Biofilm entsorgt die gelössten Stoffe am besten, deswegen sollte man ihn nie mit Kärcher oder anderem entfernen, der Aufbau eines neuen Biofilm braucht seine Zeit .

Zu der Abdichtung der Rohre durch die Folie:
Am besten ist ein Flansch oder Tankdurchführung. EPDM-Folie ist für den Filter nicht so optimal, denn sie braucht ein Nahtklebeband für allle Anschlüsse Follie -Rohr.
 PE Folie ist da noch ein bischen besser in der Verarbeitung wie PVC Folie.


----------



## anz111 (18. Feb. 2021)

Alex_S schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal wieder einige Fragen. Es geht um den tiefen Pumpensumpf für den Luftheber sowie das Substrat für Regenerationszone und Substratfilter.
> 
> ...




Hallo Alex!

Vielleicht schaust mal in meine Baudokumentation. Aber eines vorweg: nimm ja keinen Kies, wenn du darin auch Pflanzen setzen willst. Das mit Kies funktioniert nur, wenn du eine 24/7 Filterung machen willst und den Kiesbereich dabei dauernd durchströmen lässt. Das ist das Konzept von einigen Teichbauern, insbesondere von Topteich. Da musst du aber wieder Schläuche verlegen und brauchst noch mehr Technik. 

Mit deinem __ Filtersystem dass du geplant hast, hast du für die Größe eine ausreichende Leistung. Wenn du zusätzlich noch bepflanzt, ist das mehr als genug. 

LG Oliver


----------



## Alex_S (18. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ron,

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Die verschiedenen Reinigungsstufen im Filter sollen vermeiden, dass Schmutzpartikel in den Substratfilter mit Pflanzenbewuchs befördert werden. Dass ich sämtliche Stoffe im Filter zurückhalten kann, ist natürlich Quatsch. Ich will jedoch vermeiden, dass sich der Substratfilter relativ schnell zusetzt und dann nur mit relativ hohem Aufwand wieder gereinigt bzw. ausgetauscht werden muss.
*1. Filterstufe*
Die Matten als erste Stufe sollen den gröberen Schmutz zurückhalten. Ob diese von grob nach sehr fein gehen, wie in der Zeichnung dargestellt, halte ich selbst auch für unrealistisch. Das will ich erstmal probieren. Vielleicht erstmal ein oder zwei recht grobe Matten rein und schauen, wie schnell sich die zusetzen. Dass ich hier öfter ran muss, ist klar, nur bitte nicht jeden Tag 
*2. Filterstufe*
Die Ausführung des zweiten Filters habe ich gedanklich auch bereits verworfen! __ Hel-x mit Anströmung von unten scheint mir hierfür sympatisch.
*3. Filterstufe*
Diese Filterstrümpfe gibt es auch ebenfalls in verschiedensten Durchlässigkeiten. Ich will damit nicht Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser filtern, sondern nur verhindern, dass Mikroorganismen aus dem Filter herausgesaugt werden. Hier werde ich auch testen, welche Feinheit hier passt.
Die grundsätzliche Abfolge der Filtersufen von grob nach fein und dann in den Substratfilter habe ich einem Teichbau-Video einer recht bekannten Firma aus NRW abgeschaut  
Überlaufen kann der Filter nicht, da das Wasser erst in der letzten Kammer angesaugt und in den Teich gedrückt wird. Falls vorne im Filter etwas verstopft, läuft höchstens der Luftfilter "trocken" und fördert nicht mehr.
*Substrate*
Nochmals Split obendrauf möchte ich nur im durchströmten Substratfilter, da dieser bepflanzt wird. Ich denke, dass in Kies, z. B. 8/16 mm, nur schwer etwas wachsen kann... Im übrigen, nicht von unten durchströmten Regenerationsbereich möchte ich beispielsweise nur Split, in den die Pflanzen direkt gesetzt werden. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich einfachen Split hierfür verwenden kann...
*Rohrdurchführung durch die Folie*
Flansch oder Tankdurchführung in DN 400 ist mir nicht bekannt bzw. wird wohl viel zu teuer. Der Hinweis, dass EPDM für den Filter nicht sinnvoll taugt war super . PVC scheint mir an dieser Stelle sinnvoll, da das KG-Rohr auch aus PVC besteht und beide Materialien so miteinander zu verkleben sind (z. B. mit Tangit). Das steht zumindest im technischen Datenblatt.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Alex_S (18. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

Deine Teichbau-Dokumentation habe ich mir wieder angeschaut, echt ein tolles Projekt . Kann man glatt neidisch werden. Auch die vielen weiteren Entwicklungsschritte und Nachbesserungen finde ich sehr wertvoll!
Aus von Dir genanntem Grund möchte ich nicht direkt in den groben Kies pflanzen, sondern auf dem von unten durchströmten Substratfilter nochmals feineres Material aufbringen. Nur welches?
Aber der Luftheber soll bei mir in der Tat 24/7 laufen - zumindest in der Vegetationsperiode. Im Winter vielleicht auch, doch dann mit ganz geringer Leistung, damit der Filter nicht friert.
Das Wasser läuft nach dem Filter in den Schwimmbereich und über Drainagerohre unten in den Substratfilter. Hier steigt es vertikal nach oben und tritt in den Pflanzen wieder in den Teich aus.
Wo hast Du denn Dein "Spezialsubstrat" (Mauersand mit Lehmanteil) her? Kann man so etwas über den normalen Baustoffhändler beziehen oder ist es eben "spezial" oder zumindest nur regional zu beziehen?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Whyatt (18. Feb. 2021)

Alex_S schrieb:


> *Rohrdurchführung durch die Folie*
> Flansch oder Tankdurchführung in DN 400 ist mir nicht bekannt bzw. wird wohl viel zu teuer. Der Hinweis, dass EPDM für den Filter nicht sinnvoll taugt war super . PVC scheint mir an dieser Stelle sinnvoll, da das KG-Rohr auch aus PVC besteht und beide Materialien so miteinander zu verkleben sind (z. B. mit Tangit). Das steht zumindest im technischen Datenblatt.



Hi Alex,
Jetzt im Winter kannst du ja noch einige Webseiten und Bauberichte hier studieren.
Es gibt sicherlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten Teich und Filter abzudichten. Viele verwenden anstelle von 1x 400er Rohr einfach mehrere 125er oder 110er. Dadurch kommst du auch in den bezahlbaren Bereich für evtl. Zugschieber etc. Auch das Rohr und Bögen sind günstiger. Tangit PVC Kleber klebt KG Rohre aber keine PVC Folie da diese Weichmacher enthält. Also nur Hart PVC. Du kannst bsp. ohne Bedenken EPDM Folie verwenden die neben Nachteilen auch Vorteile hat für eine Filterkammer und die Rohre mit Flanschen anschließen, abgedichtet mit SMP Dichtstoff wie Innotec. Da gibt es auch Videos im Netz wie Flansche oder Bodeneinläufe eingebaut werden.


----------



## Whyatt (18. Feb. 2021)

Ich habe gerade erst deine Filterzeichnung angesehen. Dir geht es insbesondere um den Luftheber, der in einem 400er Rohr arbeiten soll?
Schau doch einmal bei den Koivrinden vorbei und schau dir die Videos an.
Ich würde das 400er Rohr außerhalb des Filterbeckens vergraben und die Zuführung über 125er oder 110er Rohre realisieren die oben am 400er Rohr angeschlossen sind.
Mach dich vielleicht auch noch einmal schlau über bewährte Filterketten. Also welche Filtermaterialien in welcher Reihenfolge. Die guten alten Bürsten sind wieder im Kommen


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2021)

Naja ich sehe schon so ganz willst du nicht von deinem erdachten Filter abweichen.
Na dann gebe ich dir noch ein paar Tipps zum Aufbau, Foliendurchführung und Pflanzen Klärteich.
Filter: Die PPI Matten mit Abstandshallter versehen, ähnlich wie Japanmatten Filter. Das hat den Vorteil wenn Nr.1 verstopft ist läuft sie über und sammelt in Nr.2 usw.
Aber echt ich gebe den Filter keine Chance, weil wenn du die Matten ziehst zum reinigen, verbleibt ein gewisser Dreckanteil im Filter und auch du wirst immer älter, wenn die Matten voller Mulm sind ist das Gewicht schon mal an die 10 kg.
Zur Foliendurchführung in 400 ohne Flansche:
Durchbrüche machen , Rohr einlegen , mit Bauschaum fixieren . Folie kreisrund um die Rohre ausschneiden ca 450 , dann aus noch vorhandener Folie  Kreise schneiden Aussen mindestens 650 und innen Kreis 350 ,dann den innenkreis gut erwärmen ,er soll lappig werden.
Das Rohr mit einem Schleifschwamm 100 anrauhen anschließend Rohr und Folie mit Primer oder Aceton säubern.
Dann verwendest du den Kleber Tangit kein INNOTEC das ist Dichtkleber und verbindet sich nicht mit PVC der liegt nur oben drauf.
Als Fixierung kann man noch Kabelbinder am Rohr benutzen.

Zur Verbesserung der Pflanzenfilter oder Reg. Filter:
Faust große Steine benutzen, damit gute Durchstömung entsteht.
Um Pflanzen zu halten kann man Maurerer/ Putzergase benutzen / mit einbeziehen, da machen sich die Wurzeln schnell fest und später sieht man davon nichts mehr.
Pflanzenfilter / Reg.Filter kann man auch zwei Stufig machen.....zB. 60cm tief und bei 30 cm einen Terassenförmigen Aufbau mit Holz (__ DOUGLASIE) oder auch Betondiehlen einziehen.
Unter den 30 cm Einlauf und oben Auslauf, somit bleibt das Sediment unter den Pflanzen und die Pflanzen können die freien gelößten Stoffe Problemlos ohne zu verschlammen aufnehmen.
Ein paar versteckte Absaugrohre in 40 KG zum auf stecken des Schlammsaugers oder ein Bodenablauf tut da gute Dienste.


----------



## Alex_S (20. Feb. 2021)

Ok, Ok! Ich bin ja nicht völlig beratungsresistent 
Also Matten sind im Filter nicht das Mittel der Wahl und schlammgefüllt können die durchaus ein gewisses Gewicht erreichen, was die regelmäßige Reinigung erschwert oder noch lästiger macht.
Ist es dann ratsam in der ersten Filterstufe Bürsten zu verwenden, wie Whyatt vorschlägt? In der zweiten Kammer dann __ Hel-X, in der dritten Kammer Drainagerohre mit Filterstümpfen. Danach sollte das Wasser ohne großen Schmutzeintrag in den Substratfilter gepumpt werden können. Mir ist wichtig, dass sich ein möglichst großer Teil der Schmutzstoffe im Filter sammelt und nicht in den Teichsubstraten. Diese sind eben nicht oder nur mit sehr großem Aufwand wieder zu reinigen.
Nochmal zur Folienauskleidung im Filter und zum KG-Rohr für den Luftheber:
Falls möglich will ich den Filter so bauen, wie in meinem Eingangsthread in der Zeichnung dargestellt. Das KG-Rohr soll also im Filter verbleiben, nicht noch ein separater Schacht außerhalb. Beim Rohr außerhalb hätte ich dann wieder das Problem, wie ich die vielen Zu- und Abläufe an das KG-Rohr anschließe. Das geht im großen Filter mit Standard-Folienschlanschen sicher einfacher.
*Verkleben von Folie mit KG-Rohr*
@Whyatt: Du schreibst nun fürs Verkleben des KG-Rohres mit der "Folie SMP Dichtstoff wie Innotec". Oder bezieht sich diese Angabe aufs Verkleben von Flanschen und Bodeneinläufen?
@ron: Du empfiehlst für das Verkleben von PVC-Folie und KG-Rohr Tangit, kein Innotec, weil sich dieser nicht mit der Folie verbindet.
Ich bin maximal verwirrt  und aus den Datenblättern werde ich auch nicht ganz schlau. Ich werde wohl mal die Hersteller anschreiben und nachfragen.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Alex_S (20. Feb. 2021)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zur Teichfolie für den Schwimmteich. Ich habe mich für EPDM in der Stärke 1,5 mm entschieden. Gibt es hier die Möglichkeit, eine maßangefertigte Folie zu beziehen? Für PVC kann man bei einigen Herstellers ja seine Baugrube vermessen. Nach dieser Vorgabe werden dann schmale Folienstreifen verklebt und so der Verschnitt minimiert. Meine Teichbaugrube soll eher L-förmig werden. Wenn ich hier eine Folie bestellen möchte, hätte ich unglaublich viel Verschnitt!
Hat jemand bereits eine EPDM-Folie nach Maßvorgabe bestellt? Vielleicht auch nur zwei Folienteile miteinander verschweißt, damit eine L-Form entsteht?

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Sonnengruesser (20. Feb. 2021)

Alex_S schrieb:


> Verkleben von Folie mit KG-Rohr


Wenn du PVC Folie verwendest kannst du das wie @samorai schreibt mit Tangit (PVC Kleber) auf KG rohr verkleben - sind beide aus PVC. Das hält ganz gut dicht, besser als Innotec. Mit ein wenig Kraftaufwand kannst du die Folie allerdings wieder abziehen. Würde ich nur dort machen, wo ganz sicher keine mechanische Belastung drauf kommt.
Ich hab im Bereich des Einlaufs solch eine Verbindung mit einem 250er KG Rohr gemacht. Das Rohr ist nur halb unter Wasser. Bis jetzt kein Problem.
Bei EPDM Folie funktioniert das übrigens nicht!
Mit Flansch musst du das KG Rohr wieder mit Tangit (PVC Kleber) in den Flansch einkleben. Der Flansch selbst wird anschließend mit der Folie verschraubt, da reicht Dichtkleber, z.B. von Innotec. Dichtkleber hält nur wenig mechanische Belastung aus, aber wenn das verschraubt wird wie beim Flansch muss er auch nicht.
Hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter.


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2021)

Nur so nebenbei ein kleines Gedankenexperiment 





Alex_S schrieb:


> Danach sollte das Wasser ohne großen Schmutzeintrag in den Substratfilter gepumpt werden können. Mir ist wichtig, dass sich ein möglichst großer Teil der Schmutzstoffe im Filter sammelt und nicht in den Teichsubstraten. Diese sind eben nicht oder nur mit sehr großem Aufwand wieder zu reinigen.


Und was machst du mit dem "Schmutz" der sich aus abgestorbenen Biofilm gerade im Biofilter bildet?
Befindet sich die Biologie in einem Behälter, kann ich diesen entleeren und Spülen im Pflanzfilter muss ich auf die Carbonarisierung hoffen.
Der sichtbare "Schmutz" aus dem Teich wird schon in den ersten Kammern entfernt. Aber dann wird der unsichtbare, also die gelösten Nährstoffe umgewandelt ......

Nun gut, weiter machen, ich will ja eure Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen irgend wann mal sehen.


----------



## Whyatt (20. Feb. 2021)

Alex_S schrieb:


> @Whyatt: Du schreibst nun fürs Verkleben des KG-Rohres mit der "Folie SMP Dichtstoff wie Innotec". Oder bezieht sich diese Angabe aufs Verkleben von Flanschen und Bodeneinläufen?


Moin,
Sorry für die Verwirrung.
Also ich spreche von Folienflanschen oder Bodenabläufen. Diese werden geschraubt und dazwischen macht sich Innotec als Dichtstoff richtig gut. Eine Verklebung findet dabei nicht statt, ist aber auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Alex_S (20. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei ein kleines Gedankenexperiment
> Und was machst du mit dem "Schmutz" der sich aus abgestorbenen Biofilm gerade im Biofilter bildet?
> Befindet sich die Biologie in einem Behälter, kann ich diesen entleeren und Spülen im Pflanzfilter muss ich auf die Carbonarisierung hoffen.
> Der sichtbare "Schmutz" aus dem Teich wird schon in den ersten Kammern entfernt. Aber dann wird der unsichtbare, also die gelösten Nährstoffe umgewandelt ......
> ...



Der Schmutz im Filter soll regelmäßig mit dem Schlammsauger abgesaugt werden. In der ersten Kammer ist das sicher kein Problem. In der zweiten Kammer (Matten, Bürsten, was auch immer) kommt man dort auch nach Entnahme der Filtermedien dran. In der dritten Kammer das __ Hel-X schwimmt oben auf. Wenn ich kurz die Pumpe ausschalte, kann ich drunter staubsaugen. Und im Luftheber selbst, kann sich nicht viel absetzen. Der Rest wird hoffentlich von den Pflanzen in Biomasse umgebaut und gelegentlich abgeschnitten oder ausgelichtet. Ober habe ich bei meinen Vorstellungen einen Denkfehler???

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2021)

Alex_S schrieb:


> Ober habe ich bei meinen Vorstellungen einen Denkfehler???



Ja hast du, Bürsten werden bei der Reinigung nicht entnommen.
Ich stecke den Schlammsauger rein und sauge ab. 
Ist der Filter nur noch 1/4 gefüllt werden die Bürsten gespült und weiter gesaugt.
Die Bürsten hat 2 geteilte Arbeitsbereiche, im vorderen Teil verfaengt sich der Dreck, im hinteren Teil arbeiten die Bakterien.
Man ist bemüht nur den vorderen Teil mit einem weichen Wasserstrahl zu reinigen und da reicht solch ein Verbinder.  
Es gibt natürlich auch einen Reiniger mit einstellbaren Druck, für die "Rueckenschwachen Profis"      
Ausziehen kann man ihn auch.


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Alex, ein schönes Projekt hast Du vor, nach Deinen Zeichnungen vermute ich, Du gehörst zur Baubranche, da wird sicher vieles für Dich einfach werden.
Als kleine Kritik, überleg Dir nochmals die Schnitte 2.1 und 2.2, ich glaub nicht, dass das gut wird. Die Anbindung der Folie an den Rand kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen. Während der Bauphase musst Du irgendwann die Wasserlinie und den Rand bauen, das so stabil dass man da noch einige mal drüberlaufen kann. Auch später, die nächsten 25 Jahre muss der Rand noch tragfähig sein. Wenn Du den formalen Randabschluss willst, dann besser mit Einzeiler. Heute würde ich das auch wieder so machen aber zum Teich hin immer einen Ufergraben, das wird von den Pflanzen definitiv der optisch schönere Bereich. Bei Dir möglich weil Du Platz hast.
In meinem Teichbau kannst Du alles mal sehen, auch die Vor- und Nachteile und die Zweifel während dem Bau....

Weiter gutes Gelingen!


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2021)

Was ist den ein:





4711LIMA schrieb:


> Einzeiler


?

Ups habe ich jetzt einen geschrieben

Nee Glück gehabt bin schon bei mindestens 3 

Aber die Frage steht immer noch im Raum


----------



## Alex_S (20. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ron, 
Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich hatte früher mal einen kleinen Koiteich. Da waren auch Bürsten drin. Hier hatte ich immer die vordere Hälfte entnommen und mit den Gartenschlauch gereinigt. Das ging ganz gut. Deine Lösung ist sicherlich professioneller und Bakterien schonender! Mal sehen, wie ich den Filter im Detail bestücken werde. Da hab ich sicher noch Zeit...
Viele Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Alex_S (20. Feb. 2021)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Als kleine Kritik, überleg Dir nochmals die Schnitte 2.1 und 2.2, ich glaub nicht, dass das gut wird. Die Anbindung der Folie an den Rand kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen


Danke für die Blumen  und Deine Einschätzung!
Den Teichrand werde ich wohl in der Tat nicht so herstellen, wie in den Schnitten dargestellt. Mit "Einzeiler" meinst Du ein Tiefbordstein oder eine Beeteinfassung? Das ist sicher eine dauerhaft stabile Bauweise, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig - auch wegen der runden Randausbildung in meinem Fall. Ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf so einen Kunststoff-Teichrand gestoßen. So etwas könnte ich mir vorstellen, allerdings komplett mit Magerbeton verstärkt.
Viele Grüße 
Alex


----------



## anz111 (22. Feb. 2021)

Servus!

1,5 mm EPDM Folie ist übertrieben. Die wird in dieser Stärke normalerweise für Jauchegruben mit einer Tiefe von 3 m verwendet. 
1,2 mm reichen bei dem Projekt völlig aus. Ob dir das jemand aufs Maß heineinklebt ist eher eine Frage des Preises. Da ist auf jeden Fall PVC erstens viel einfacher zu verlegen bzw. verkleben/schweißen und auch viel billiger. 
Ich habe schon EPDM Teiche gesehen, welche die Überlappungen verklebt haben. Sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen. Jedoch muss das dann auch gut gemacht sein, da man ja an die gefalteten Bereich nicht mehr hinkommt. 
Die EPDM Folie gefaltet reinlegen und anschließend vermörteln wäre auch noch eine Idee. 

LG Oliver


----------



## Alex_S (2. Aug. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte nach langer Abwesenheit hier mal wieder ein kleines Update geben.
Im Prinzip habe ich gebaut wie geplant, nur dass ich wetterbedingt deutlich langsamer wie angenommen vorangekommen bin 
Der erste Aushub für den Filter erfolgte bereits kurz vor Ostern. Dann wurde erst der Filter mit Schalungssteinen gemauert, danach erfolgte in mehreren Terminen der Aushub des eigentlichen Schwimmteiches. Der Grund: Ich wollte vermeiden, dass eine allzu große Baugrube eine zu lange Zeit mehr oder minder dem Wetter ausgesetzt ist – hier dachte ich an ein, zwei Wochen schlechtes Wetter oder mal einen kräftigeren Schauer. Nicht aber an Frühjahr/Sommer 2021… So haben sich die Arbeiten an den Wochenenden oft darauf beschränkt, die Schäden durch Wasser, Matsch und Ausspülungen der vergangenen Woche zu beseitigen. Oder stundenlang das Wasser mittels Pumpen und Eimern aus dem Loch zu fördern sowie Provisorien zu bauen, um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden. Dies alles war auf Dauer echt frustrierend und zermürbend.

Trotz allem ist seit knapp zwei Wochen die Folie (1,5 mm EDPM an Stück) nun drin. Die meisten Falten sind beseitigt. Alle verbliebenen Falten werden großteils unter der Vermörtelung oder dem Pflanzensubstrat verschwinden. Das Foto zeigt noch die Folie mit mehr Falten kurz nach dem Einbau.

 

Die Baugrube wurde vollständig erdmodelliert, der Rand ist mittels Teichrandband (Höhe 14 cm) in ausreichend Beton gelegt. Dann kam nach dem gefühlt zehnten Absammeln letzter Steine eine stabile Baufolie zum Einsatz. Dies war dem schlechten Wetter geschuldet. Sie wurde in überlappenden Bahnen verlegt und mit Panzertape verklebt. Danach lief der Teich zwar immer noch voll, der Baugrund litt aber nicht mehr so stark wie zuvor. Auf alle horizontalen Flächen kam als zusätzlicher Schutz der Folie noch zwei, drei Zentimeter Sand, dann überall 500 g Vlies. An den eher steinigen Stellen im Untergrund doppelt.

Da witterungsbedingt im Teich eher weniger gearbeitet werden konnte, wurde auch schon eine Natursteinwand mit ca. 8 Tonnen Wasserbausteinen aus Basalt hergestellt.

Demnächst steht der Urlaub an. Aktuell wird auf der Folie (Bereiche, in die Substrat gefüllt bzw. vermörtelt wird) wieder Vlies verlegt. Dann sollten nach dem Urlaub die Hauptarbeiten im Schwimmteich endlich abgeschlossen sein.



Viele Grüße

Alex

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Aug. 2021

Eine Frage hätte ich noch - es sind sogar zwei :
1) Ich muss demnächst noch sämtliche Flansche an die Folie anschließen. Alles ausgeführt in DN 110 aus ABS mit Edelstahlschrauben in "schwerer Qualität". Welchen Kleber bzw. welches Dichtmittel würdet ihr hier empfehlen (Folie 1,5 mm EDPM)"
2) Das Rohr zu meinem Luftheber im Filter hat DN 400 PVC-U. Auch der gemauerte Filter wird mit der gleichen EPDM-Folie ausgekleidet. Wie bekomme ich hier die Verbindung zwischen KG-Rohr und Folie dicht?


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2021)

Moin,
Nr. 1 zB Innotec adheseal
Nr. 2 da hat der @Zacky  irgend wo hier Bilder versteckt mit Anleitung, einfach mal anschreiben per PN wenn er es jetzt nicht liest.irgend etwas mit Edelstahl Schlauchschellen Band und Folie warm machen dann über das Rohr stülpen oder so.
Ansonsten sach ich mal, das sieht gut aus, weiter machen


----------



## Zacky (2. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> mit Edelstahl Schlauchschellen Band und Folie warm machen dann über das Rohr stülpen


Hallo. Rene @troll20 hat es schon richtig erwähnt. So habe ich das bei mir gemacht und auch Anderen empfohlen, die es auch sehr gut umsetzen konnte. Funktioniert und ist dicht. Bilder...  ...ja, irgendwo habe ich da was...müsste ich suchen...bei Bedarf einfach melden, aber kann man eigentlich auch ganz gut ohne Bilder verständlich erklären.


----------

